# Powder Keg will be MIA for a few days



## Cedge (Aug 9, 2008)

I spoke with Wes (Powder Keg) this evening. As if his busy schedule with work and school weren't enough to deal with, he asked me to let you guys know that his wife was admitted to the hospital this week. Last night she suffered a heart attack. She's doing fine now and has already had an angioplasty. Wes is, as you would expect, quite concerned, but is taking it all moment by moment until the medicos can tell him where things stand. It all came as quite a shock considering his wife is still in her 30's.

Wes said to bear with him and he'll be back on the board when everything settles down a bit.
I, for one, will be holding them both in my prayers. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes,

Take your time, sort out your problems, and return when only you feel it is right.
We will still be here.

My heart is with you all the way.

Always think positive.

John


----------



## tel (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, prayers and best wishes from this part of the world as well.


----------



## Dick L. (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes, 
    Hoping for a fast and full recovery for your wife. As John said , we will be here when you return.
            Dick


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 9, 2008)

Best wishes to you both Wes 

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Steve.

Wes, Hope your wife has a swift and full recovery. 


Ralph.


----------



## Powder keg (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys) It's been a stressfull last couple of days around here. She was feeling much much better last night when I left. I'm on my way back up to see her now. I'll tell her Everyone said Hi.

Wes


----------



## ksouers (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes,
Wishing you and your wife all the best and a quick recovery.

I've had this same procedure 4 times, the last being just 2 weeks ago. I can tell you from experience that she will be up and about in just a couple days. Being stuck in bed is miserable, it's amazing how wobbly you get in just a couple days. However, DO NOT let her lift anything until the surgery wound is healed.

The best advice was given me after my last heart attack exactly 2 years ago yesterday: don't do any work outside when the temperature is above 80F. When the temps go up and you start working, the blood gets thicker. That's real tough around here because the temp rarely gets below 80 this time of year, so I try to do my yard work in the morning when it's cooler. I don't even go outside when it's 90+.

Drink lots of water. Not tea or soda or coffee, plain WATER.

If a cardiac rehab program is offered, take it. Get a treadmill and continue to use it. I got one at an estate auction for $25US. Exercise is good, just don't push it too hard. Keep at it.


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 9, 2008)

wes............hang in there my friend all will turn out fine and don't worry about us we will be here when you are ready to return.

god bless you and your wife and may he take care of you both.

chuck


----------



## malcolmt (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes

My thoughts are with you both, I wish your wife a very speedy and full recovery.

Kind regards

malcolm


----------



## Mcgyver (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry to hear that Wes, i hope for a fast and full recovery


----------



## BobWarfield (Aug 9, 2008)

best wishes, Wes!

The docs have this down well. Your wife will be back to her old self soon!

Best Regards,

Bob Warfield


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish your wife a speedy recovery......it must be a worrying time.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes, 

Our thoughts are with you and your wife, wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 9, 2008)

Best wishes, and a speedy recovery to your wife.


----------



## Powder keg (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your well wishes. It helps. She is out of ICU now and is doing great! I expect her to be able to come home on Monday. 

Thanks again, Wesley


----------



## lugnut (Aug 9, 2008)

Wes, we are wishing for the best for your wife. Drs have this thing down pretty pat now days. But YOU need to watch out for your self  now also. We have a tendency to not take care of ourselves when a loved one is sick. Be sure you watch out for you too!
Hoping for the best for you both
Mel


----------



## Powder keg (Aug 11, 2008)

Great News Guys. We are both home and fine. Thanks again for all your Well wishes. 

Wes


----------



## ksouers (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent news, Wes! Glad to hear it!


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 11, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Great News Guys. We are both home and fine.



 ;D

 8) :bow:

Really good to hear Wes ....   8) ................... and of course............ Mrs Wes :bow:

All the best guys 

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 13, 2008)

man that must have been scary, glad to here you guys are ok.


----------



## Bernd (Aug 18, 2008)

Wes,

Been there and done that twice. Not much fun. Just sorry to read about it now. Been on vacation since the 8th. 

I'm glad she's home and doing well. Make her a round-to-it because she'll need one. She can get a round to it when she feels a lot better. 

Best wishes to the both of you and a fast recovery for her.

Regards,
Bernd


----------

